# shrinkwrap



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I ordered a shrinkwrap system (minus the heat gun, which I ordered from Harbor Freight) from National Shrinkwrap and so far I've been VERY impressed with their customer service. It hasn't arrived yet, but they even called to check on some shipping things and were so helpful on the phone. I'll update when I get it and use it, but the guy said to call if I had any issues and he could walk me through it. Very, very nice.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey.....I just sent him some soap. He's going to wrap it for me and send it back so I can see for myself if the scent truly permeates the wrap. If it does I'm getting one too because that type of wrap doesn't come in the tubing. I'm really hoping it does because I've got soap in a couple stores that I think would sell better if customers could smell it better. It's a larger store with no store help hanging around telling them which end of the bar the wrap is open on for them to sniff. LOL

Do let us know what you think!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I did get that pin perforated wrap that they recommend for GM soap, the polyoleifin (spelling?? don't feel like looking it up, :lol ) rather than the PVC.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nearly all my stores prefer shrinkwarp, it's one of the first things they ask "is your soap in shrink wrap". Let us know how you like it, and maybe some photos using it? Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

There's a video of the guy using it on his website. He makes it look so easy. LOL

Let us know what size you got too and how many bars you can get in a row.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I got the 18" one.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

It arrived today. Now I am waiting for the heat gun (supposed to arrive on Monday) and then I will try it out and post my results.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Stacy in talking to my husband today about it he said there are heat sensitive gloves you can use for doing fine jewlery work...that mold to your hands and are thin. I am very heat sensitive on my hands, I think all the frozen milk for all these years has done this to my hands. I shrink wrap just my loofa foot scrubbies, and if they work I will let you know, cause them heat guns can get HOT! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like the info on the gloves too. I shrink wrap a lot in my hand....try to just keep moving but once in awhile....yeow! 

I got my samples today and yes.....you can smell the soap through the wrap! He sent me samples wrapped in 3 types. Not sure I can really tell the difference. But I can smell the soap through all of them. Figures.....I just bought a new roll of tubing. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So how do you like it? Do you label the outside or have a card on the inside...was wondering as my sister and I wrapped over 1000 bars this weekend if you have trouble with your card moving off the soap when you are cutting or shrinking? Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes....I'm dying to know too. I really want to get this because I love that you can smell the soap so well through it. But I'm wondering how easy it is to work with. The labels on the poly stuff say it's more heat sensitive than PVC. Does that mean I'll burn holes in it more often than I already do? LOL


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was going to try to learn how to use the system today, but dh is leaving tomorrow for Egypt (for a year :down ) and I haven't had a chance. So I probably won't have a chance until Saturday. I am hoping that it will work to put the label inside the wrap, but I guess we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

That's rough Stacey- be thinkin of ya.
Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh Stacey....I can't imagine!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Hang in there, Stacey! I've been through those long separations from my husband before- no fun! 

I would love to switch to a tube/sealer system if it is 'smell through'. I get tired of telling people which end to sniff!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Tried it out this afternoon. It worked well, I thought, and was not hard to use. I watched the DVD that comes with it some. My only complaint was that they put this tape on the wand thingy that seals the wrap and you aren't supposed to take it off in most situations, but that bit of information is found only in the middle of the owner's manual, and if you're like me, by the time that you get to that point, it's already been done. 

I think that you can smell the soap, but it's definitely not a very strong smell to start off with, anyway. I wrapped a few different bars, including my salt bar, since I'm curious how that will go. I also wrapped them with the label on some of them, and that was easy and looks nice (I have been using cigar band labels.)


----------

